# 2009 Deer Season



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I am.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm getting ready. Been practicing like crazy and now I need to go pick up some more clover this weekend. I had a couple of good bucks in my area last year, can't wait to see what the turned into this year.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

[/attach]


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not all that into buck hunting. I really only meat hunt for now.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm getting ready. Shooting alot (as always), working on a number of bows, and getting arrows prepped and ready. My brother's making some mocs for us to stalk better in, as well as getting some color so I don't stick out as much when sneaking though lol.

This will be my last season here at home. Hoping to make some meat before I leave the nest.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh I am definitely excited about this archery season for deer, I have a feeling ths is my year!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Yea walking around the woods turkey huntin and once I see deer tracks gets me away for turkeys pretty fast


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

i am very excited ^_^ but sadly im not hunting with a bow : (


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

turkey track said:


> i am very excited ^_^ but sadly im not hunting with a bow : (


Why not?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am really excited!! majority of mt time are goin into turkey hunting and baseball right now, though!


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

i am very excited, lots of deer sign and just saw a big buck from last year(without his antlers, that would be huge, 12 pt.) and a doe this morning at about 75 yards


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i am ready there is a big boy that walks 10 yards in front from my stand:darkbeer:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

bowhunterjon said:


> i am very excited, lots of deer sign and just saw a big buck from last year(without his antlers, that would be huge, 12 pt.) and a doe this morning at about 75 yards


How do you know it's the same buck? 
I'm getting more and more excited by the day, but I try not to focus on deer hunting until the Summer, as for now I try to focus on turkeys and baseball. Last day of turkey season tomorrow though..


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Excited for me is QUITE the understatement!!


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

kegan said:


> Why not?




i want a big one this year ^_^ i have a few 200+ class deer pointed out on a friends ranch i dont want to take any chances......


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

im pumped! new bow, arrows, broaheads, sight, bone collector suit im READY :thumb:


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*09 Season*

Same here, i cant wait.
What kind of bow do you have?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Check the sig :thumb:


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*deer*

This is from 2008...cant wait to see what he will look like this coming year!!!


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

im ready hopefully gonna get a big'en
































And who know might just kill a pig


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

turkey track said:


> i want a big one this year ^_^ i have a few 200+ class deer pointed out on a friends ranch i dont want to take any chances......


Largest deer I've missed was a nice 10 point... and I missed him wth a rifle. At a range that now I could easily have hit him with an arrow from one of my selfbows.

But I am weird


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Turkey track where are you hunting and a 200+ in whitetail or muley, and do you have any pics of these monsters?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been waiting for the 09 season since the 08 season closed. Really hoping to redeem myself this year with my new bow, arrows, broadheads, sight, release, quiver, stab. and camo. After a tough last day of the season i need a good one this year.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Turkey track where are you hunting and a 200+ in whitetail or muley, and do you have any pics of these monsters?


You are cocky!!!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

How is that cocky? He just wants to see some pictures.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> I have been waiting for the 09 season since the 08 season closed. Really hoping to redeem myself this year with my new bow, arrows, broadheads, sight, release, quiver, stab. and camo. After a tough last day of the season i need a good one this year.


same here! good luck to ya this year


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, this year I will have new arrows since I'm bumping my poundage up to 50# before archery season so I can shoot faster and further. I will also be using new broadheads this year, Muzzy MX 3's with a 1 1/4" cutting diameter. I also am getting into the habit of videoing my hunts and I am going to buy some Lumenoks so I can see my arrow better in the video and when I watch the arrow. I am also going to get some new fletchings and new arrow wraps.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

00BS said:


> And who know might just kill a pig


I know I am going to arrow a bunch of hogs because we have an abundant amount of them in our club and they scare the deer off which really ticks me off.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im more worried about 3-d shooting and fishing. but around july ill be getting ready for bow season.


----------

